# Download Zähler



## snoopy83 (7. April 2005)

Hallo!

Wir haben eine DSL Flatrate mit der ich pro Monat 10 GB runterladen kann. Wenn man die Datenmenge überschreitet, kommt man in einen teureren Tarif. Kann mir einer vielleicht sagen, wo man ein Programm runterladen kann, welches die bereits verbrauchte Datenmenge zählt? Hab schon überall gesucht aber konnte nichts finden... :-(

Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## cleanerXXL (22. April 2005)

das zählt dein router bzw dein modem. musst dich einloggen und da mal schauen. das wird eigentlich immer gezählt. oder es wird ne software mitgeliefert


----------



## MCIglo (22. April 2005)

DUMeter. Ist aber leider keine Freeware


----------



## snoopy83 (22. April 2005)

Vielen Dank, bin auf der Installationssoftware von meinem Internetanbieter fündig geworden!


----------



## cleanerXXL (25. April 2005)

siehst du.
das wird immer mitgeliefert


----------



## triplexxx (5. Mai 2005)

Versuchs mal mit *OnlineChargerPro, ist Freeware!*


----------

